# Monsanto's latest - drought resistant corn & fishy soybeans



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Two articles in today's St Louis Post Dispatch:

http://www.stltoday.com/business/local/monsanto-to-roll-out-drought-resistant-products-in-western-corn/article_6bc1066a-22ce-5538-ad75-2dbea03deb76.html

http://www.stltoday.com/business/local/monsanto-soybean-oil-could-replace-fatty-fish-acids/article_46ec0c81-1521-5d1b-b450-49e086f75376.html

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Like Monsanto or not.....their innovation is outstanding.

Regards, Mike


----------

